# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Consejo de la Sociedad Estatal Aguas del Duero aprueba las obras del Canal Bajo de Los Payuelos (León)

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...elos-leon.aspx

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El Consejo de la Sociedad Estatal Aguas del Duero aprueba las obras del Canal Bajo de Los Payuelos (León)*

*La actuación, que se ha adjudicado a la empresa Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas (FCC), supondrá una inversión cercana a los 81 millones de euros.*

MARM.-El Consejo de Administración de la Sociedad Estatal Aguas del Duero aprueba la adjudicación de las obras de la II fase del Canal Bajo de Los Payuelos (León) 
La actuación, que se ha adjudicado a la empresa Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas (FCC), supondrá una inversión cercana a los 81 millones de euros. 

El Consejo de Administración de la Sociedad Estatal Aguas del Duero aprobó el pasado viernes la adjudicación de las obras de la II Fase del Canal Bajo de Los Payuelos (León). 

Los trabajos se han adjudicado a la empresa Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas (FCC) y supondrán una inversión de 80.803.654,14 euros (IVA incluido). 

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), a través de Aguas del Duero, asumirá el 75% del coste total, mientras que el 25% restante, correrá a cargo de los futuros usuarios, si bien, tal como ocurrió en las obras del Canal Alto, la Sociedad Estatal se compromete a anticipar la cantidad que tendrían que pagar los regantes al concederles un crédito, avalado por la Junta de Castilla y León, que los usuarios del Canal Bajo se comprometen a devolver en un plazo de 25 años mediante el pago de las tarifas. 

Los trabajos tendrán un plazo de ejecución de 36 meses y consistirán en la construcción de un canal de 30 kilómetros a cielo abierto desde el punto kilométrico 23, desde la finalización del primer tramo del Canal Bajo -ya ejecutado por la Sociedad Estatal Aguas del Duero- hasta el 53, es decir hasta la desembocadura en el arroyo de El Coso en las inmediaciones de Bercianos del Real Camino. 

El canal, de sección trapecial tiene, en su primer tramo 4 metros de altura y 16 de anchura en su parte superior con capacidad para transportar caudales de 36 m3/sg. para el riego de 3.586 hectáreas. 

El segundo tramo, con una capacidad de 30,5 m3/sg permitirá el riego de 4.475 hectáreas, mientras que con el tercero, de 25,5 m3/sg de capacidad, se regarán 6.485 hectáreas. 

Las obras contemplan, también, la construcción de tres falsos túneles de 5 metros de diámetro, de tres sifones para salvar la autovía y dos arroyos, de tres balsas de regulación y de varios pasos superiores de carreteras y caminos sobre el canal. 

Durante la I fase de los trabajos, que finalizó en 2009, se construyeron los primeros 23 kilómetros de Canal, desde la toma en el río Esla en el azud de Sahechores hasta el punto kilométrico 23, punto de inicio de la II fase de la obra. 

Una vez que esté concluida esta segunda fase, se habrá cumplido un doble objetivo: se habrá posibilitado el riego de 14.600 hectáreas en la zona de Payuelos y se habrán construido las infraestructuras necesarias para completar las necesidades de riego y garantizar los caudales mínimos de mantenimiento de los ríos Cea, Valderaduey y Carrión. 

En total, las obras acometidas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino en los Canales Alto y Bajo de Los Payuelos posibilitarán la puesta en riego de 40.000 hectáreas, 25.000 regadas a través del Canal Alto y 15.000 desde el Canal Bajo. 

Con esta II fase del Canal Bajo se completarán los trabajos de la "red en alta", es decir, de los grandes canales de riego en los que el Ministerio ha invertido más de 300 millones de euros.

----------

